# Something new for Tommy



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Here is a few pics of the latest build. THis is one of Tommy Farmers new Cast pro series blanks, a 13' 3-6oz. My 9 year old son Tyler did the decorative wrap. I had to help close it because he can only pull 2 threads at a time and it would have taken way to long to let him finish closing it. Besides as he said the good part was already done. I laid out the wrap, and put down the last pass of thread as it was a little to tight for him to get it in. This rod will be on display at the NERBs booth at the ICRBE, be sure to stop by and take a look. THe guide wraps will be completed later today.


----------



## pipe (Nov 10, 2009)

Good job Tommy.I think you're going to be famous.You didn't do so bad either dad.The rod looks beautiful.
John


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

That looks really nice. Great Job guys....

Robert


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Once Tyler figures out how to pull more than 2 threads, you better look out. That boy is a wrapping machine.

The rod looks terrific. Great job guys!

Evan


----------



## Fishinbuddy (Mar 11, 2009)

That turned out nice! Good job Tyler and Chuck.


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Great job Tyler, I may need to talk you into building me one


----------



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

*Soooooo*

I thought his blanks were not available yet????????????


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

Great Job Tyler, I think I sense a proud poppa!! Love those colors. We'll see yall at the rod show and check it out in person.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

thebeachcaster said:


> I thought his blanks were not available yet????????????


They are not, This one is Tommy's and will be going back to him after the expo. I brought it with me to the gathering, it is the one that had the black and blue eliptical eva grips on it


----------



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

*Nice.......*

Chuck........pretty cool that your boy is into the building. Pretty cool that he is good at it too. It is a common thread (couldn't help the pun) ya'll share. That's important.


PS The gathering was wonderful, thanks for all the hard work you put into it. Have fun at the Expo.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

thebeachcaster said:


> I thought his blanks were not available yet????????????


This was one of the original prototype blanks. The full lineup should be available soon.

Tommy


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

GREAT job Tyler.

You've got skill!!

Thanks,

Tommy


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

I got to go to the rod builders show today, and saw this rod in person.
It really is a very, very nice job! Congrats to Tyler!
It was also much softer in the tip than I thought it was going to be,
Nice to finally see a couple of Tommy's new blanks in person.

I asked around for Tacpayne, and Kingfeeder, and Ryan and a few other guys that I figured would be there.
I was hoping to finally meet some of the guys on this site in person and shake a couple of hands but none of the guys at the Nerbs booth seemed to know where everyone was. 
Probably in the seminars!
Couldn't stay for long, but it was a terrific show, with lots of great "rod porn" to ogle!
Tom


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

There is no telling where we were at. I just got in to the house. I was going to stay for the 2nd day, but I spent enough money the first day. I had to remove myself from the temptation. LOL It was a great show.

Robert


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

nice looking wraps


----------

